
A sassy chatbot named Rose just won a big test of artificial intelligence - fgeorgy
https://nakedsecurity.sophos.com/2015/09/22/a-sassy-chatbot-named-rose-just-won-a-big-test-of-artificial-intelligence/
======
ansible
I gave Rose a try for a few minutes. There were some non-sequiturs... like
when I brought up the humanitarian crisis in Syria, it responded with a
criticism of how "generals are always playing the humanitarian crisis card".
But I was just talking about it in the broader sense, and not talking about
what specific people were saying about the crisis.

